# Some of my Emergency Scene Photographs from 2011. Enjoy and NO C&C!



## photo guy (Jan 2, 2012)

Here are some of my photographs that I have taken in 2011 while doing my duties as a fire dept. photographer. Enjoy and *Please do not C&C*. Thank You.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 2, 2012)

I don't see any pictures...


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 2, 2012)

Good call, *O|||||||O*.... neither do I! (btw.. I think of you as BINARY.. is that ok with you? Like as in a bunch of Zero's and One's!)  lol!


----------



## photo guy (Jan 2, 2012)

Photos from a duplex fire on 12-29-2011 that left 1 hurt.

Close up of the Engine 1 with medic 2 behind



Photo showing most of the scene including the street sign for a location marker.  
This is one of the new squad cars in the city with the new black and white design.



Photo showing both engines on the scene.  Engine 2 in front with Engine 1 behind.



Photo taken as I arrived on location.  Back of Engine 1 shown with front part of Medic 2 shown.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 2, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> (btw.. I think of your as BINARY.. is that ok with you? Like as in a bunch of Zero's and One's!)  lol!


LOL.


----------



## MTVision (Jan 2, 2012)

Didn't you already post these same photos?


----------



## photo guy (Jan 2, 2012)

More photos to come.


----------



## MTVision (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh thank god!!!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 2, 2012)

photo guy said:


> More photos to come.



Uh.. PG (is that like Parental Guidance?)   as I mentioned earlier.. the "Just for fun" section is about the only place we don't C&C....  and we go easy on the Beginners Section. You have this posted in a NON-Beginners sections... that gets heavily C&C'd! I don't think you can ask for no C&C here.. it would be kind of like when you announced "THIS THREAD IS CLOSED".. you just don't have enough Magic Points to pull it off!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 2, 2012)

MTVision said:


> Oh thank god!!!



No No No!.. you have to say "Oh Thank PG"...


----------



## photo guy (Jan 2, 2012)

Leave me alone on this thread. This is for people who want to actually see photos without all of the circus that was done earlier. I want this one to be rid of that. THANK YOU


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 2, 2012)

hey.. I am NOT CC'ing anything.. just like you asked!


----------



## photo guy (Jan 2, 2012)

I want people to be courtious here and no bashing, name calling, calling anything crap, no anything like what has been going on with the other threads.  I want to get my work out since a lot of people have left from helping me. I know of 1 right now who I consider as helping at this tiime due to what has happened and the rest I will find other means to do. Anyone else who seriously want to help me can knock off what has happened and PM me about it.  Until then, just enjoy the photos.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 2, 2012)

Question: Are you a Grad student... doing a thesis on the Internet Forum Hostility or something? That is the only reason I can think of that you would be how you are... constantly provoking everyone?


----------



## naptime (Jan 2, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Good call, *O|||||||O*.... neither do I! (btw.. I think of you as BINARY.. is that ok with you? Like as in a bunch of Zero's and One's!)  lol!



i just think of him as jeepjosh


----------



## photo guy (Jan 2, 2012)

I AM NOT PROVOKING HERE. I AM TRYING TO GET AWAY FROM ALL OF YOU WHO HAVE TURNED ME INTO A CIRCUS ATTRACTION. ENOUGH IS ENOUGH. I DO NOT WANT YOU POSTING ON THIS THREAD PERIOD.


----------



## photo guy (Jan 2, 2012)

Here are some more photos:

Units on scene of an attic fire (same scene as one below)  Oct. 2011



Different angle of Engine 1 on the scene of the possible chimny fire  Oct. 2011



Engine 1 at the scene of a attic fire  Oct. 2011



Photo of Engine 1 pulled up in front of the scene of a possible chimney fire Dec. 2011


----------



## Judobreaker (Jan 2, 2012)

Cool headlights.


----------



## Helen B (Jan 2, 2012)

PG, why don't you tell us what the pictures mean to you - why you took them, what you wished to convey, whether, in your opinion, the resulting photo achieved your aims etc. Start with the first one in the thread.

Thanks,
Helen


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 2, 2012)

Putting the technical aside, none of the photos is interesting.  Maybe you should grab your camera ONLY when there is really something going on.  Going to someone house for a "possible" chimney fire is not interesting enough.  I want to see people's emotion, fire, car wreck, people being rescued, etc.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jan 2, 2012)

After a brief hiatus to spend time with the family for the New Year...more Spam.:gah:


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jan 2, 2012)

Is this a joke?


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jan 2, 2012)

No, its not. He is a Legend in his own Mind.


----------



## iresq (Jan 2, 2012)

photo guy said:


> I AM NOT PROVOKING HERE. I AM TRYING TO GET AWAY FROM ALL OF YOU WHO HAVE TURNED ME INTO A CIRCUS ATTRACTION. ENOUGH IS ENOUGH. I DO NOT WANT YOU POSTING ON THIS THREAD PERIOD.


Hey, you don't have to shout. Can you really start a thread and request no one reply?  As a firefighter I get what your trying to do.  Every department has a PG. The problem is most people would not understand and posting these snapshots to photographers is just a recipe for disaster, unless your intent is to learn to take better photos.  I could offer advise but you have requested no C&C.  Oops, you have requested no posts on this thread.  My bad.  Please make sure you are wearing your safety vest.


----------



## jterry85 (Jan 2, 2012)

If you don't want C&C why don't you just make a photoblog at Tumblr? This way you can share your photos with family and friends and people you want to see them and you don't have to worry about getting any critiques on them. Just a thought.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jan 2, 2012)

Shooting anything at night is difficult, shooting fire trucks doing nothing, other than parked with the lights on is boring. These could have been shot with an iphone.  I expect that the firefighters that drove them there were milling around, making sure all was secure, that is what you should have been looking for, I can understand if the area was secure and you weren't allowed closer, that would limit your access.  It's not the trucks that are interesting, it is the human element that is missing that would make the trucks interesting.


----------



## Overread (Jan 2, 2012)

Ok guys seriously step back, chill out and drop the attituides. Some of you also need to step back and stop posting comments that you know are simply grating on others. 

The forums are here for people of all skills, all experiences and for both critique and learners through to those who just want to share the photos they've captured. No member is under any pressure to follow the advice of others, its their own choice and its up to others to respect that fact. 
If people are posting with the specific intent of sharing and not getting any critique we have the "just for fun" gallery which is specifically for that purpose. The Beginners section is specifically for critique and learning whilst the galleries are 50/50 - neither one nor the other.


----------



## photo guy (Jan 2, 2012)

I have lots of those shots too but chose to post these for now.  I also asked for no C&C in this thread so I can just show my work and not have a circus like keeps happening.  If you want to see some of the others, let me know and I will post them at a later date. Thank You


----------



## MissCream (Jan 2, 2012)

Is it your job to take these pictures or do you just follow them around? That would be a pretty intense job!


----------



## jake337 (Jan 2, 2012)

I'll post some links to fire fighting photos.  Use google, type in firefighter photography.  Go to flickr and search firefighter photography.

These are just from the first page of the google image search.  All the tips everyone have been giving you are trying to push you towards exposing images more like these.

http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRZLDtHCX6rtNMeZqkh48RB-DQG9ez_iD69z4Ge9DuaelF3OrUrzsfxmDWa

http://www.joebrier.com/sitezimages/galleries/gallery81/Firefighter.jpg

http://static.pictorymag.com/pictories/DSC_9857-11932_jpg_998x2669_q85.jpg

http://images.fineartamerica.com/images-medium-large/1-the-fireman-benanne-stiens.jpg

http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6217/6333807540_33a6abccce.jpg

http://www.heraldnet.com/Assets/JPG/everettfiredept/bigfire.jpg

http://dv.cmykmag.com/my_library_previews/preview.firefighter.jpg




Went to flickr, typed in firefighters.  Clicked on: Flickr: Firefighter/EMT Magazine Contributor   then searched "night" in the group.


Flickr: Search Firefighter/EMT Magazine Contributor



You have to look at others photos in the same field you are interested in order to learn more about them, and how they were created.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 2, 2012)

jake337 said:


> I'll post some links to fire fighting photos.  Use google, type in firefighter photography.  Go to flickr and search firefighter photography.
> 
> These are just from the first page of the google image search.  All the tips everyone have been giving you are trying to push you towards exposing images more like these.
> 
> http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRZLDtHCX6rtNMeZqkh48RB-DQG9ez_iD69z4Ge9DuaelF3OrUrzsfxmDWaYou have to look at others photos in the same field you are interested in order to learn more about them, and how they were created.



Those are some nice images... good find, Jake!


----------



## photo guy (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank you MissCream. I am the dept. OFFICIAL photographer.  This is a volunteer position in the dept due to budgets.  I do have a paying job besides doing this.  I have relatives that have either been in the fire service or still are as firefighters and paramedics.  I didn't want to that far in so I do the photography.  It does get intense on some calls but I like that as it can make it challenging and rewarding at the same time.  Ex. fire at local public high school eerlier last year (the same school most of my family including myself graduated from) had a major fire.  Started inside the building in the woodshop, spread through the wood dust ventilation system, and into the sawdust collection cloth bags in the machine outside.  Someone dropped the hose and it went all over due to being under pressure so everyone that was not a ff. had to run so no one would get hurt.  Luckily, I was right by the back of one engine so I just ran behind it.  That was one of my most challenging calls so far.  Some of my photos are shown at the dept during the open house held each fall showing some of the depts work and also shown at their fair building (nicknamed Station 3) during the fair so show their work and also as a public safety message for fire safety.  I have even had people come up to me last summer at the fair and thank me for doing this as they have actually learned something from it.  That makes it rewarding knowing that it actually helped someone and maybe can help save a life or two down the road.


----------



## photo guy (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks jake337, I will look at them when I get a chance.


----------



## MissCream (Jan 2, 2012)

photo guy said:


> Thank you MissCream. I am the dept. OFFICIAL photographer.  This is a volunteer position in the dept due to budgets.  I do have a paying job besides doing this.  I have relatives that have either been in the fire service or still are as firefighters and paramedics.  I didn't want to that far in so I do the photography.  It does get intense on some calls but I like that as it can make it challenging and rewarding at the same time.  Ex. fire at local public high school eerlier last year (the same school most of my family including myself graduated from) had a major fire.  Started inside the building in the woodshop, spread through the wood dust ventilation system, and into the sawdust collection cloth bags in the machine outside.  Someone dropped the hose and it went all over due to being under pressure so everyone that was not a ff. had to run so no one would get hurt.  Luckily, I was right by the back of one engine so I just ran behind it.  That was one of my most challenging calls so far.  Some of my photos are shown at the dept during the open house held each fall showing some of the depts work and also shown at their fair building (nicknamed Station 3) during the fair so show their work and also as a public safety message for fire safety.  I have even had people come up to me last summer at the fair and thank me for doing this as they have actually learned something from it.  That makes it rewarding knowing that it actually helped someone and maybe can help save a life or two down the road.



Yeah I could see how that would help! I wouldn't be able to do your job, especially if someone or an animal were injured or worse (which I am assuming happens all the time). Fire fighters are crazy brave and a lot of them don't even get paid!


----------



## photo guy (Jan 2, 2012)

Had a fire last month where an amimal did perish and also a fire last month where someone was injured (non firefighter).  No one call is the same and that helps keep it challenging though a lot of the calls at one particular location are about 85% false alarms so those are just boring and routine.  Show up, stand around in case of action being bored, if no action after 6 min. leave.  I have been their photographer since Aug. 14, 2009 and am loving it.  Over the time I have even been asked to be more involved with some of the functions like the open house, downtown business trick or treat (which they hold a costume contest for the kids besides handing out candy) where I not only do photos with that but this year helped judge the contest as well as help figure out the catagories and even help judge the event.  I also get to do what is called a ride-along where I can ride on the engine or ambulance for amounts of time and respond and help or photograph depending on the type of call.


----------



## Ethang (Jan 2, 2012)

Photoguy, I know you posted this to get your work out, but its too soon. I would wait a few weeks until everything dies down before making ANY POSTS. Take that time to improve on your photography. Read books, articles on the internet, your camera manuel, and just overall take this time away from the forum to learn about photography. Then when you get back I would make a CC post in the beginners section of photos you have taken that you feel are improvements from your previous photos. In that thread apologize for previous behaviors and make it clear you will now be open and courteous about CC. You will not be hostile or accusing to people, instead like all other ameratuers you will take the CC and improve. You may not be happy with everything you hear (I definelty am not) but you will respond politely and really try to improve. If the first time I posted CC everyone told me my photos were amazing (what I wanted to hear) then I would have never improved and I would have continued to take pictures like I did (actually still am, but I am slowly getting better).

   Good luck, and I really highly suggest this. If you keep making posts like you are now without taking a break and coming back politely, you, nor TPF members will benefit. You will continue to receive comments like you are now. Good luck!


----------



## jake337 (Jan 2, 2012)

photo guy said:


> Thanks jake337, I will look at them when I get a chance.



You really should.  Don't just look at them though.  Try to deconstruct them.  Try to undestand how they were created.  Note the feeling the envoke in you.  


I also couldn't do what you or any EMT photographer does.  I would want to get in there and help.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 2, 2012)

jake337 said:


> I also couldn't do what you or any EMT photographer does.  I would want to get in there and help.



hahaha.. yea.. same here! I rode ambulances for years, did S&R, and worked ER a lot. We didn't mind photographers too much, as long as they knew what they were doing, and stayed out of the way. It was the Media jerks that were a real PITA... always in the way!


----------



## BNHPhotography (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm not posting C&C just repeating what kerbouchard told me on my first post on TPF.  "Your pictures shouldn't have to have an explanation." 
Taking the time to follow all your threads and comment back and forth with everyone about how mean they're being to you is ample time to take a look at the firefighting links that were offered up to you.  They took the time to go thru and find pictures for you to see to really LOOK AT.  Being a photographer isn't just having a camera, pointing in a general direction, and pressing the shutter button.  It's looking at photographs and seeing everything!  Not just the adorable baby but seeing the foot cut off.  Noticing the little things will show you that you're progressing and evolving into a real photographer.  Take your time, listen, learn.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jan 2, 2012)

Get this from a PM I just picked up:

_Please refrain from posting in my threads. I do not want a circus again and your posts are trying to start one again.
_
Somebody call the doctor....:neutral:


----------



## MTVision (Jan 2, 2012)

GeorgieGirl said:
			
		

> Get this from a PM I just picked up:
> 
> Please refrain from posting in my threads. I do not want a circus again and your posts are trying to start one again.
> 
> Somebody call the doctor....:neutral:



You better listen or he'll close this thread too!


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jan 2, 2012)

MTVision said:


> GeorgieGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



..ummmmm....I am closing this thread....??? 

OK

if not....

Let the Mod(s) close this one and all of them then...its/they are Crap. Close all of them, I say! 

The PM's though, they are absolute insanity....

I need to close them...
....and I can.:king:


----------



## reissigree (Jan 3, 2012)

I really want to meet this "photo guy" and find out who he is. I'll imagine him as a Dwight Schrute from "the Office" but not as funny until that day comes.


----------

